# Urgent Job Search visa problem



## raj_Kumar1 (May 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I completed my master in Germany last October 2014 and my old student visa was valid till end of June 2015.

I went to local immigration office to extend my student visa into Job search visa (18 months) with all required documents, I was socked what they said,''you are living in Germany illegally so i have to leave Germany'' . They also told that i haven't come for 6 months so i have to go back to home county. They taken my visa and ask me to book the flight ticket and come we will give you exit pass to exit Germany. If i want to come back to Germany you need visa again from home country.

What should i do now, Where can i get more information regarding this matter ?

Do i need to book the ticket and go back to my country and apply new job search visa ?

Jobsearch visa from home country is different than what we get in Germany after studies so kindly advice me as soon as possible or share known information because i am really running out of time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

raj_Kumar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed my master in Germany last October 2014 and my old student visa was valid till end of June 2015.


Your student visa is only valid as long as you are a student!!! You should have gone to the immigration office to apply for job search visa as soon as you graduated.



raj_Kumar1 said:


> What should i do now, Where can i get more information regarding this matter ?
> 
> Do i need to book the ticket and go back to my country and apply new job search visa ?


That is my understanding of the rules, but you may want to ask an immigration lawyer.


----------



## raj_Kumar1 (May 29, 2015)

thanks! yes i am going to ask laywer tomorrow


----------

